# Surfy Industries Modulation pedals



## jubal81 (Nov 21, 2021)

Was looking around on Freestomp forum and found some links to threads at Musikding (in German) where people are breaking down the Surfy Industries Vibrato and Tremolo pedals and they're pretty interesting designs.

(Links go through Google Translate)
The Vibrato tries to emulate Magnatone but replaces the varistors with a long series of diodes.
The Tremolo uses matched JFETs in a differential pair to mimic how the Fender Brownface tremolo operates with tubes.


----------



## Matmosphere (Nov 21, 2021)

Did they used to sell DIY boards for those?


----------



## jubal81 (Nov 21, 2021)

Matmosphere said:


> Did they used to sell DIY boards for those?


Nope. First starting out they sold a PCB for DIY reverb. Still using mine as an always-on effect. Tempted to just buy their new reverb mini.


----------



## Matmosphere (Nov 21, 2021)

Interesting, haven’t followed them much. Their spring reverb was one I always wanted to build but never got to. I’ll have to check out what they are doing now, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Preverb (Nov 22, 2021)

Matmosphere said:


> Interesting, haven’t followed them much. Their spring reverb was one I always wanted to build but never got to. I’ll have to check out what they are doing now, thanks for the heads up.


I don't think they sell any PCBs or kits for any of their pedals now.  There was a recent build post about the Deadendfx Hooke (Spaceman Orion) reverb.  I don't know how it compares to the surfy but it sounds pretty good to me in general.


----------



## Matmosphere (Nov 22, 2021)

Yeah, I’ve been considering that one. Ultimately the amp I’ll use if i ever have a band a play shows again has a great spring reverb in it, but it is not an at home playing kind of amp. I have an assortment or little things I’ve built or cobbled together for using at the house. Some good Belton Brick reverb, and some FV1, but no matter how good that stuff is it has nothing on a good spring tank.


----------



## Preverb (Nov 22, 2021)

Matmosphere said:


> Yeah, I’ve been considering that one. Ultimately the amp I’ll use if i ever have a band a play shows again has a great spring reverb in it, but it is not an at home playing kind of amp. I have an assortment or little things I’ve built or cobbled together for using at the house. Some good Belton Brick reverb, and some FV1, but no matter how good that stuff is it has nothing on a good spring tank.


In terms of digital, I think the Source Audio True spring is likely the closest but I think you are probably right that nothing gets it 100%. Whenever I listened to amp sims like Helix I always felt like the Blackface fender thing didn't sound right without the spring verb.   I had hoped that Rob Robinette would come up with mini tube driven small reverb project like he did with the 5E3 micro and Blackvibe micro but no luck.  A few days ago someone mentioned here that there might be a tube driven reverb in the works which would be super cool.  

I am trying to replicate a blackface Fender with pedals and a Quilter Superblock US.  A few people suggested that the Quilter + a Barbershop preamp (for the sag) gets really close to the real thing.  I figure adding a real mechanical spring reverb will help even more.


----------

